# Koi kurzsichtig ( Blind ? )



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ich beobachte schon seit längerem ( letztes Jahr Herbst und seit beginnender Fütterung vor 3 Wochen ), daß mein größter Koi beim Füttern an der Oberfläche, relativ klägliche Versuche unternimmt die Happen zu verschlingen.
Alle übrigen Koi stoßen zielsicher auf die Sticks zu und schlucken diese, wöhrend mei großer Koi an die Oberfläche kommt, teilweise 20cm vom Futter entfernt beginnt planlos herumzuschnappen.
Manchmal trifft er zufällig einen Stick und frißt dann willig.

Er ist topfit und scheinbar wohlgenährt !!

Unter Wasser hat er allerdings bei Maisfütterung immer zielsicher die Körner anvisiert und auch schon mal aus einiger Entfernung den kleineren Koi das Futter vor der __ Nase weggeschnappt.
( Somit sollte die Sehfähigkeit stimmen )

Kennt jemand ähnliches Verhalten ?
 

Nicht daß ich extrem besorgt währe, nur wundert mich das Verhalten etwas und ich bin immer froh, wenn der Große, einmal ein Körnchen findet.
 
Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Hallo TJ

dieses Verhalten kann ich bei unseren grösseren Koi auch beobachten . Die strecken ihr Maul aus dem Wasser und schnappen nach Futter , welches bis zu 20 cm daneben liegt . Ist aber völlig normal , da sie auch des öfteren zielstrebig ihr Futter finden . Wenn er blind wäre ,  würdest du dies an seiner Augenfarbe erkennen , milchig-weiss .


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ich denke, dass die Kois riechen besser als sie sehen.

Wenn Futter auf dem Boden liegt, orten sie es sicher mit dem Geruchsinn.

An der Oberfläche klappt das wohl nicht immer so gut, da in Bewegung durch die Fische.

Möglicherweise verlassen sich ältere Fische eher auf den Geruchssinn als auf die Augen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Ich hab das gleiche Phänomen beobachtet... mein größter, ein richtiger Vielfrass geht wie ein Mähdrescher durchs wasser und schnappt schon 20cm vor dem Futter zu...

anscheinend ist das ein Merkmal der großen Fresser ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

hi 
denke durch die Wasserbrechung an der Oberfläche können sie es nicht richtig anvisieren.Unsere Springen erst immer hoch um zu sehen wo das Futter liegt .  
schönen 1 April


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2004)

Blinde Fische erkennt man daran, dass sie sich an Gegenständen im Wasser anlehnen.
Ansonsten ist der Karpfen ein Bodenfisch, der nur von Dir atypisch gefüttert wird. Da gibst wohl mal welche, die das nicht so gut draufhaben.


nms


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo 
Wenn ihr euch mal das Maul eines Koi anseht ,werdet ihr feststellen das die Maulöffnung nach unten zeigt.
Das Koimaul (Karpfen)ist also dafür ausgelegt seine Nahrung vom Boden aufzunehmen.
Wenn man Sinkfutter verfüttert, kann man beobachten das der Koi über dem Boden in einer ca 30 Grad Stellung steht
 und so sein Futter ohne Probleme vom Boden aufnehmen kann.Da die Augen eines Fisches an der Seite seines Kopfes sind ,
ist ein räumliches sehen fast unmöglich .Das ist der Grund warum ein Koi bei der unnatürlichen Nahrungsaufnahme von der Teichoberfläche so unbeholfen aussieht.
p


----------



## Silvia63 (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo,
ein Auge von unserem Nemo ist gelb überzogen und herausstehend.
Ausserdem ist er seit einiger Zeit sehr ruhig,sondert sich gerne ab und liegt ganz ruhig am Teichrand  oder am Boden des Teichs.
Wenn ich füttere,dann kommt er ganz gemächlich,lässt sich ganz langsam ans Futter treiben,sodass ihm die anderen Kois das Futter vor der __ Nase wegschnappen.
Was hat er nur?Warum schaut das Auge plötzlich so aus?
Weiss das zufällig jemand?
L.G. Silvia


----------



## Mephisto (8. Aug. 2021)

Bin jetzt kein Experte, und es sollte auf jedenfall noch wer antworten der Ahnung hat....aber könnte das hier die Schlafkrankheit sein? Klemmt der Fisch irgend eine Flosse? Das Weiß hat nämlich eine rötlichen Stich? guck dir maldas Video an 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxNWF7aYjuw&t=231s_
 ich würde da mal beim Tierarzt fragen.


----------



## PeBo (8. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Silvia, vielleicht leidet er auch unter der Gasblasenkrankheit (sah bei meinem Kohaku fast identisch aus).
Hast du eventuell mit starkem Druck Wasser in den Teich gespritzt, so etwas ist mir leider passiert. Das kannst du hier nachlesen.

Gute Besserung für deinen Patienten.

Peter


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Das kannst du hier nachlesen.


Danke für den Link Peter. Wusste ich nicht. Habe im Sommer auch schon den Sauerstoffgehalt so erhöht.


----------



## troll20 (9. Aug. 2021)

Hallo @Silvia63

für mich scheinen da mehrere Unstimmigkeiten zu sein.
Zum einen der Belag auf den Augen, die Hautrötungen und das von dir beschriebene Verhalten. Dazu sieht das Wasser auf dem Foto recht belastet aus.
Mein Vorschlag:
Mach keine Experimente hol dir einen KOI Tierarzt an den Teich. Mach richtige Wassertest und dann langsame Wasserwechsel. Überprüfe deinen Filter und zur Not mach eine Reinigung des selben. Aber bitte nicht klinisch rein.
Stelle ersteinmal die Fütterung ein bis der TA bei dem Patienten war.
Nach Schlafkrankheit sieht das jedenfalls nicht aus.

Halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------

